# Videos that make you feel better



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

just like the photo thread except this is for videos that make you feel better.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

As an introvert, watching this video always makes me feel better.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

All introverts should watch this, its true and funny at the same time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I love Pusheen, so cute.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

the cheat said:


>


Oh my god that is amazing XD


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

watch this if you're looking for a bit of life perspective and motivation


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

This thread shoul have way more replies

it kind of makes my depression go away a bit.


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Love the sunscreen one.

Heres three:


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Now, this is why I love the internet.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> All introverts should watch this, its true and funny at the same time.


This is an amazing video and so true as well!



euphoria04 said:


> watch this if you're looking for a bit of life perspective and motivation


Seen this before and its a great inspirational video one of my favs.



cafune said:


>


This is just adorable..

As for me...


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

HilarityEnsues said:


>


Yeeess!! :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Bez is a legend


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread should get more posts.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This thread should get more posts.


I agree with ya


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

Piano Guys


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Omg so cute! n_n


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Moonchild23 said:


> Piano Guys


Yeeeeah. I luv these guys :b. Been tryin to learn this one for a while. My favorite is when he uses his elbows


----------



## jacko2 (Dec 31, 2012)

found this the other day, made be feel a bit better.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ That music video is the best, especially the ending.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

MiMiK said:


>


*thumbs up*!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this probably wont make anyone feel better except myself...its an interview with vinnie paz...my all time fav rapper...there were times when his songs where the only music id listen to...theres a lot of stuff he mentions in his songs which i dont agree with (physical violence/homophobia, etc)...but his songs just make me feel strong...and when im feeling down i watch this and pretend im him...also, he cusses in this video so dont watch if that kinda stuff offends you


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

if you are feeling down please watch this, it will cheer you up.


----------



## Pessimistisk (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I have a feeling you've been on reddit today.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

midnightson said:


> I have a feeling you've been on reddit today.


No, that's the funny thing (I only use reddit to post my youtube videos on rare occasions) but looking through the comments, I have a feeling my friend who sent me these has lol.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There're so many hilarious scenes in this film, but I think this one's safe to post here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

adorable as hell, the singers reaction when the audience sings along to her lyrics at thier debut in teh US . :boogie


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pure joy and adorableness. Smooth animation, softly bright lighting, perfect cinematography and editing.


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's too late now.. YOU.






I want my twenty bucks Leo.

Oh no, Leo's on fire. Stop drop and roll man.






"nice hat" "thanks" "I was being sarcastic" "well I stole your face."

"Honey, do you like my new shoes?"

"You are a chair dear."

"I can dream Harold!"











Been watching FilmCow's videos again.

'A meat organ Sam!'


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

my mouth just formed a complete and slow "o" shape upon watching this. i think my eyes did that kawaii sparkle thing. i don't know though. i wasn't looking in a mirror.

but dis. dis iz 2 cute ;_;


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

making of "the bear and the hare" as a prelude to the final film.


----------



## allamerican82 (Apr 22, 2014)

My Platoon Leader is a pretty hardcore dude:


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

favorite scene from serenity lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

VipFuj said:


> favorite scene from serenity lol


haha, I like how steady your hand is.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

tea111red said:


> haha, I like how steady your hand is.


haha. thank you. youtube was like "your video seems shakey, do you want us to fix it?"..i was like "**** off"


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

*WARNING: LANGUAGE CONTENT*





Or pretty much any of the Two Best Friends/ Two Best Sisters videos. They never fail to make me laugh. :clap


----------



## Condor (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ohmygosh ;_;


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

feels said:


>


Yeah I hate when arcane missiles does that too. Everytime.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think girly Japanese music mixes horribly with fighter jets...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

joked35 said:


> I think girly Japanese music mixes horribly with fighter jets...


Nonsense.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Watching morons makes me giggle.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

lunarc said:


> Watching morons makes me giggle.


I cant believe these guys are still taken seriously in 2014

Obviously im not gonna say there isn't a good and bad in immigration because theres good and bad in everything but these guys are just racists. They seem to think White English people are at threat from outside influences but we are actually not, if anything its the immigrants that should be scared due to people in the BNP.


----------



## arkham (Apr 22, 2014)

I admire this guy and his attitude


----------



## arkham (Apr 22, 2014)

weird, it didn't show my video 



 here it is, if it's not showing in my first post


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Russel Brand VS The Westboro Baptist Church


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Blushy said:


> Russel Brand VS The Westboro Baptist Church


Funny but I still stand tall and say Russel Brand is a c**t


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> Funny but I still stand tall and say Russel Brand is a c**t


Haha. But you've gotta admit anyone is better than The Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Blushy said:


> Haha. But you've gotta admit anyone is better than The Westboro Baptist Church.


Even though im from England I've heard of that church before

why is it so well heard of?

What exactly is it thats so bad about that specific church


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Rich91 said:


> Even though im from England I've heard of that church before
> 
> why is it so well heard of?
> 
> What exactly is it thats so bad about that specific church


They picket dead soldiers funerals..& (Thank you Freedom of Speech (Sarcasm)) &..during a time when people should mourn their families in peace..they hold up signs saying "God Hates F*gs, God Hates America, Thank God of Dead Soldiers..list goes on..they are sick people..& not what i call good Christians..more like scary extremists.:no


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

SmartCar said:


> They picket dead soldiers funerals..& (Thank you Freedom of Speech (Sarcasm)) &..during a time when people should mourn their families in peace..they hold up signs saying "God Hates F*gs, God Hates America, Thank God of Dead Soldiers..list goes on..they are sick people..& not what i call good Christians..more like scary extremists.:no


So they are arseholes then basically

LOL


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> Even though im from England I've heard of that church before
> 
> why is it so well heard of?
> 
> What exactly is it thats so bad about that specific church


They are known as "The Most Hated Family in America".

Here's a documentary if you wish to know more.. 
[1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7]

I couldn't find Part 8. But I think you have enough information to get the grasp on why they are so hated and evil.

You can also get a kick out of reading the Urban Dictionary's definition of the church. 
[HERE]


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

this guy is just me


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

How come this thread has been moved to positive thinking?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Miume is so happy...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

hey. this makes me cry, okay.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

watching vines


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cats :3


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Pandabeers (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

This video of my cat biting me.





Adrian Van Oyen's videos!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ that's adorable. I would love to have these animals as my friends.


----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken (Nov 16, 2012)

The video is obviously not a real motivational video but i find it so hilarious that anytime I'm sad i will play it to make myself laugh.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It's actually rather bittersweet.


----------



## Xabi82 (Nov 24, 2014)

hahahahaha


----------



## Xabi82 (Nov 24, 2014)

awesooooooooome


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

I hear the grass grow! Love these guys!


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just came across this song and it speaks directly to what I'm going through in my life right now. So unbelievably encouraging!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

So many nice movies


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

hey what's up


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Too cute.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Is this like sending email?


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)




----------

